# Person sees in 3D for the first time on the Nintendo 3DS.



## heidi2521 (May 1, 2013)

Burning North : 124 Millimeters of Depth



> I cried the first time I held a Nintendo 3DS. The experience was a revelation that I’ll not soon forget, and even if everyone stops making games for it tomorrow, my blue 3DS XL is not going anywhere. That little machine is a window into a part of human experience that most people take for granted, but which is otherwise inaccessible to me.





> Not only was I “seeing into the screen” the way so many others feel when playing a 3DS for the first time, I was seeing in a direction that had previously been literally invisible to me. It’s difficult to come up with a metaphor. Maybe it’s what Gomez saw the first time he spun the world in Fez. Maybe you can remember the first time you lay on the grass at night, looked up at the stars, and realized you weren’t looking up at all, because there is no “up”, and you were suddenly aware of being attached to the surface of a tiny sphere rolling through a vast emptiness. Or perhaps you once looked at an Escher woodcut long enough for the positive and negative space to switch places. I suppose any analogy would be imperfect; I was seeing a new piece of everyday reality.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

the way technology touches lives is amazing.


----------

